# My haul and trade.



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

My haul from today my local B&M:

2 Holy Lance

4 cg4

5 My Father

1 Petite Casa Magna

2 Padron 1926 Maduro










Had a trade with Nick.

He sent me 5 Tatuaje Havana Cazadores and some extras:

LFD Coronado
LFD Chisel Double Ligero Maduro
Oliva V
Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very awesome


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

All I can Say is WOW!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice haul those Padrons look yummy


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Let us know how that Alec Bradley is! I've been curious!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow! Great cigars.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Let us know how that Alec Bradley is! I've been curious!


They are AWESOME!

If you so a reviews search, you'll find several reviews I've done on the various vitolas.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As usual Dave gets some great cigars,,,never seen him get ahold of a bad one or seen him smoke a bad one. It's like watching "Puff Daddy" in action.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Very Nice. Enjoy


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some great sticks there


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice! Can't wait for the review of the LFD Coronado. It looks great!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Makes me want to go outside and fire one up right now!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

The my fathers look great, and that is a great haul.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

They are all great smokes, nice pick up and trade!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice score!


----------

